# logos version 3.0 is out



## crhoades (May 2, 2006)

Looks impressive.

Comparison Chart

100 new and improved features

Videos


----------



## fredtgreco (May 2, 2006)

I've been using this for months now in Beta testing.

It is a great product!


----------



## crhoades (May 2, 2006)

Fred, how do you think logos is beginning to stack up aginst Bibleworks as far as exegetical matters go? 3.0 vs. 7.0?

I am really impressed with BW 7.0 but I really dig the ESV reverse interlinear tool. Seems that Logos is being the more aggressive one wiyh the languages now. Now if it were only as fast as BW...


----------



## DTK (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> Fred, how do you think logos is beginning to stack up aginst Bibleworks as far as exegetical matters go? 3.0 vs. 7.0?
> ...


Here is my unsolicited, but nonetheless outstanding advice - I have both products. Stay with Bibleworks. Reason? Logos/Libronix is a memory hog. My PC acts like it's in birth pains/travail every time I run the program.

Both have great exegetical features, but one requires far more from your PC to run.

DTK


----------



## Casey (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> Fred, how do you think logos is beginning to stack up aginst Bibleworks as far as exegetical matters go? 3.0 vs. 7.0?
> ...


Maybe this is wrong, but having BibleWorks 6.0 and seeing numerous of my classmates with Logos, I've come to this conclusion: _Logos is the Microsoft of Bible software._  In case you're not aware, I'm not particularly fond of MS or their products.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Having used iTunes for a time now, I may agree. 

{Apple rant on}
Apple seems to have perfected the "it only does this, and it is easy for people who know nothing about computers, but don't ever try and customize it" software. Seriously. You can't make any Apple software do ANYTHING that a 3 year old would want it to do. Want to back up your iTunes library? Good luck. Want to mass edit songs? HA!! Want to even change the directory in which your songs are located without having to start COMPLETELY from scratch?? Can't be done. I know. I even combed Apple's tech support forums (which appear to be run by a middle schooler) for any hint of how you can do any of this, and the only answer you get over and over again is - "you can't do that." Why? "Apple won't let you."
{Apple rant off}

I've said it before, but both Logos and BW are quality products. Logos does need more memory (I recommend 1GB), but the new BW 7.0 is a bit of a hog too. It runs slower than 6.0, but it is worth it because of the additional features. I personally love both, an duse both weekly in sermon prep.


----------



## bened (May 10, 2006)

I just received my logos 3 upgrade this week as well. (Upgraded from silver 2.1 to gold 3).

I'm very impressed thus far. 

I do agree with Fred that both logos 3 and bw 7 are superior products. And I use both logos and bw in sermon prep and overall study and will continue to do so. The word study and exegetical tools are incredible. Also to have Baker NT commentaries along with NIGTC, Hendrickson, Macarthur, New American, Barclay, Hughes and others is incredible.

I do agree with the need for memory however. My old sony grx 670 laptop is groanin w/512 mb. But all works pretty well. Am glad I got a new 80g hard drive recently. My old one would've been full for sure.

I'll wait till another check or two is in the bank before getting more memory, though. 

Nonetheless the upgrade was worth every penny and appreciated the discounts they give current customers who've done prepubs before.

[Edited on 5-11-2006 by bened]


----------



## Dave L (May 11, 2006)

Has anybody used the Wordsearch 7 software?

I was given a copy, and was impressed with the number of add-on books available. I've splashed out on Calvin's commentaries and Ryle's expository thoughts so far, but don't want to spend too much if there is more useful software available.

Is anyone able to compare it with Logos or BW?

Thanks.


----------



## bened (May 11, 2006)

I did a ws7 30-day trial earlier this year and liked it. I recall it having a clean interface and was good to work with overall. Impressive number of addons.

_However, _ it doesn't compare with bw7's power and speed exegeting the text. And compared to logos, WS7 is more of a logos 2.1 light. Now with 3.0, and its vastly improved exegetical and word study capabilities, WS7 has some more catching up to do.

I don't intend to disparage ws7 (especially in comparison to quick verse - I don't even answer the e4 QV version offers anymore). I truly liked the ws trial version - in some ways it was more nimble than logos 2.1. It just didn't move me enough to pay for what I already had or could get in logos (Butler, Ryrie study bible and a few others excepted). Book for book ws7 may be cheaper, but 3.0 logos has raised the bar yet again for library/exegetical combo programs (and I've only had it for three days - beta testers, (i.e. Fred) could really preach about it). 

All that to say get logos 3.0 as big an edition as you can afford (they do offer payment options for purchases over $300) _and_ bw7. BW and logos compliment each other in many ways. Then, if thou art thus inclined, ws7 could serve as supplement for logos for whatever books it has but logos doesn't. 

Just my . But hope it helps.


[Edited on 5-11-2006 by bened]


----------



## Dave L (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bened_
> All that to say get logos 3.0 as big an edition as you can afford (they do offer payment options for purchases over $300) _and_ bw7. BW and logos compliment each other in many ways. Then, if thou art thus inclined, ws7 could serve as supplement for logos for whatever books it has but logos doesn't.



Well, it does help, thank you, but I don't think it's enough to let me persuade my wife to get both! 

Even though I can get them at trade prices, I'll have to look a bit more at the long term benefits before I can commit to that sort of outlay.


----------



## bened (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dave L_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by bened_
> ...



I hear you! My scenario was definitely the ideal. I didn't get them at once either, but over the process of years as upgrades come out, I'm able to take advantage of various discounts (don't know anything about "trade prices". How much of a discount does that amount to?). 

Maybe the following more realistic scenarios would help: If you'd rather have the program that does the best dealing with the text itself, and you can wait a while on having electronic commentaries, etc, then go Bibleworks. If you want more of a blend - i.e., being able to utilize theological works as well as do exegetical work, then go logos3. 

It's improved enough exegetically (especially w better word search capabilities, reverse interlinear and syntax helps that if you could start out w/at least scholars, you'd be pleased. However, you've got to go silver to get the reverse interlinear. 

If you're a teaching elder, I think it's worth it. If you can't afford it, and you're indeed the t.e., I'd strongly encourage you to approach your church to help out on this. It's an investment not just in you, but ultimately in their's and the kingdom's spiritual well-being; thus, they're not muzziing, but helping you to procure that which will empower you to feed the sheep and equip them for ministry via sound, annointed expository preaching. 

You can't go wrong whichever you get first. It's just a question of which is your preference. 

I'm not touching what to do re: the wife and books and software. But if since it's for your vocation, that helps take some of the sting out. I'm guessing she's pretty supportive, as is mine, in that area.


----------



## Dave L (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bened_
> If you're a teaching elder, I think it's worth it. If you can't afford it, and you're indeed the t.e., I'd strongly encourage you to approach your church to help out on this. It's an investment not just in you, but ultimately in their's and the kingdom's spiritual well-being; thus, they're not muzziing, but helping you to procure that which will empower you to feed the sheep and equip them for ministry via sound, annointed expository preaching.



I am a teaching elder, but even though I've never approached the church before, I'm still a bit reticent - think I need my wife to agree with me before I go down that route! :bigsmile:

As far as trade discount goes, on software it only works out to about 20% - good for a general customer, not so good for a bookshop.


----------



## bened (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dave L_
> I am a teaching elder, but even though I've never approached the church before, I'm still a bit reticent - think I need my wife to agree with me before I go down that route! :bigsmile:
> 
> As far as trade discount goes, on software it only works out to about 20% - good for a general customer, not so good for a bookshop.



As it appears you'd have to pay for this out of your own funds, I applaud you and your wife approaching this prayerfully as opposed to your just doing it in the flesh and driving a wedge between you. 

Purchase at whatever level fits your budget. Then you'll be in for bigger discounts down the road. Also, if you're a student, logos has an academic program that gives deep discounts as well. 

Continue in this prayerful attitude and God will bless. Also, pray for the Lord to raise up your church or someone in it to supply funds, etc. Give yourself room for the Lord to bless in this endeavor. It will bless you and the one(s) who give. This has happened in my life - especially when my wife got to praying.


----------

